

Carbs kill cells that regulate appetite - gasull
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080821110113.htm

======
sh1mmer
This actually correlates a lot to the Paleo diet that was on the Hacker News
frontpage a few weeks back.

The modern diet is a lot different to the traditional hunter gather diet of
people with which we share a almost all of our genetics.

The Paleo diet however doesn't advocate swapping carbs for meat, but rather
mostly low carb vegetables with a lot more protein and a medium amount of fat.
They certainly aren't advocating Atkins.

------
dazzawazza
Does anyone know if this research is funded by the Meat Marketing Board?

I don't know if it is and I am not trying to undermine the article but it's
really difficult to know who to trust when it comes to science relating to
diet. It's such a lucrative area.

~~~
anamax
> Does anyone know if this research is funded by the Meat Marketing Board?

Funding corruption is a relatively minor cause of bogus research. Politics and
culture are far bigger problems because hired guns aren't nearly as effective
as true believers. (Which is a shame because hired guns are often the only
obstacle to true believers.)

Note that there's no reason to expect that true believers will be right more
often than hired guns.

------
tomjen
Do'h

